

Learn Python the Hard Way (Book by Zed Shaw) - BvS
http://www.learnpythonthehardway.org/index

======
BvS
Just started it and like it so far.

Nevertheless one thing I would like to see for this or any other kind of
online tutorial is a forum or something similar where people going through the
exercises can help each other.

